# Có quá nhiều nội dung độc hại trên nền tảng Internet mà con đang tiếp xúc hàng ngày.



## Mynga128 (26/1/22)

Điều không tránh khỏi là các con có thể BỊ NGHIỆN hoặc BỊ ĐẦU ĐỘC bởi những nội dung và sức hút của chúng!
Vậy làm thế nào để bố mẹ có thể kiểm soát những nội dung lên mạng của con, để bảo vệ con một cách đúng đắn nhất, đặc biệt là trong thời điểm con đang phải học trực tuyến hàng ngày khi dịch COVID vẫn diễn biến phức tạp?
Hãy tham khảo ngay 03 bí quyết dưới đây nhé^^
—
#𝟏: 𝐓𝐑𝐎̀ 𝐂𝐇𝐔𝐘𝐄̣̂𝐍 𝐂𝐎̛̉𝐈 𝐌𝐎̛̉ 𝐂𝐔̀𝐍𝐆 𝐂𝐎𝐍

Ngay khi con bạn bắt đầu truy cập Internet, hãy trò chuyện với chúng về những gì chúng đang đọc, đang xem và những người chúng đang giao tiếp trực tuyến – và tiếp tục duy trì trò chuyện kể cả khi con mình lớn lên.
Bạn có thể hỏi xem con em truy cập những trang web nào hoặc ứng dụng nào, đặc biệt là những trang chúng yêu thích, viết danh sách và dành thời gian xem cùng với chúng. Thậm chí bạn có thể tìm hiểu, đọc các bài đánh giá để thảo luận với chúng sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ tại sao con bạn lại yêu thích một bộ phim hay trò chơi điện tử đến thế.
Điều quan trọng là sự giao tiếp, khuyên chúng phải cẩn thận về cách chúng cư xử, tương tác với mọi người bởi nó sẽ đại diện cho bản thân chúng trong một diễn đàn công khai như vậy. Điều đó sẽ hình thành thói quen, ảnh hưởng đến tác phong của con em ở ngoài hiện thực nên chúng ta cần chú ý nhé.

#𝟐: 𝐃𝐀̣𝐘 𝐂𝐎𝐍 𝐁𝐈𝐄̂́𝐓 𝐐𝐔𝐀̉𝐍 𝐋𝐘́ 𝐓𝐇𝐎̂𝐍𝐆 𝐓𝐈𝐍 𝐂𝐀́ 𝐍𝐇𝐀̂𝐍

Trẻ em chưa hiểu về ranh giới xã hội. Chúng có thể đăng thông tin, chia sẻ hình ảnh hoặc những điều bí mật về bản thân, gia đình riêng tư,…Điều này không chỉ gây rò rỉ thông tin gia đình bạn mà còn có thể khiến những trang web xấu lợi dụng chúng để thu hút còn vào các trang web không tốt khác. Chính vì thế, luôn nhớ rằng hãy dạy con biết quản lý và bảo mật thông tin của mình, không tự tiện chia sẻ lung tung trên mạng!

#𝟑: 𝐒𝐔̛̉ 𝐃𝐔̣𝐍𝐆 𝐏𝐇𝐀̂̀𝐍 𝐌𝐄̂̀𝐌 𝐇𝐎̂̃ 𝐓𝐑𝐎̛̣ 𝐐𝐔𝐀̉𝐍 𝐋𝐘́

Với kỷ nguyên của công nghệ số, có rất nhiều phần mềm hiện nay sở hữu tính năng vượt trội hỗ trợ bố mẹ quản lý việc con lên Internet mà không cần bố mẹ phải kè kè bên con 24/7. Phần mềm VAPU là một giải pháp như vậy! Được xây dựng với mong muốn bảo vệ trẻ an toàn trước những nội dung và đường link web độc hại, VAPU có đầy đủ các tính năng mà phụ huynh cần trong việc kiểm soát con lên mạng:


Quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập internet
Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web sex, game online
Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội, youtube
Theo dõi nhật ký sử dụng của của con
Chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
Tự động chặn tất cả các Game offline cài trong máy tính
Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
Phần mềm với mức giá “cực mềm”, chỉ 42K/tháng, giao diện dễ cài đặt và sử dụng, đảm bảo an toàn cho máy tính, thân thiện cho con trẻ và hữu ích cho bố mẹ☀
---
GÓI DỊCH VỤ BẢO ĐẢM LỢI ÍCH CỦA KHÁCH HÀNG:


Dùng thử FULL chức năng miễn phí
Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7
Hoàn tiền ngay nếu bố mẹ không hài lòng về sản phẩm
---
Phần mềm chặn web đen, Game online VAPU!
Website: Sản phẩm- VAPU Chuyên gia diệt web đen, game online
Hotline: Mr Dương: 0981.026.488


----------

